# Direct tv HD DVR Gennie 34 OR the 44 ?



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have issues with the Direct tv dvrhd34 since I got it 2 weeks ago call Direct tv sending a guy local rep out thursday guy got tied up on another job he did call me he ask me dvrhd34 genie issues I said freezing when using doing things on dvrhd34 recording repeats issue to when in n first run only I said could I replace it with the 44 hddvr he said freezing to is this true for the hddvr44 he said 44 not in my area for month am in sub of philadelphia is this true he said call Direct tv see when 44 will come out would members here tell me what I should do replace the 34 or see about 44 dvrhd which is best please give me your answers on what to do ?


----------



## curtm1973 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have had the HR44 for 3 weeks now. Same problems you have. Have swapped boxes, new wiring, everything possible. The tech said DTV is aware of the issues and are blaming it on the latest software released.

He did switch something on my dish, I think he put on a 5 LNB instead of the normal (3?). He said it is used when you receive Latin programming, but that the firmware for it seems to work better with the software on the HR44.

Much too complicated for me but we will see if it works until the roll out a software upgrade.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

should do replace the 34 or see about 44 dvrhd or isi the same thing please give me your answers on what to do ?


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

I recently got the HR-44 and I was having issues as well but when I called Directv they said how I had plugged my reciever to the outlet, they said dont have it plugged to a surge protector after I removed it from the surge protector to the acutuall outlet and everything started to work. I have not had any problems since so check if that helps


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

hdthebest
I have to replace my 34 should replace it with the 34 or see about 44 ?


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never owned the 34 so cant really say which one I would prefer but so far I have been very happy with the 44


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

The only difference is the HR44 is a little smaller and faster. They work the same.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> The only difference is the HR44 is a little smaller and faster. They work the same.


Also has built in WiFi adapter, runs cooler so less/no fan noise, works only with RC71 remote in RF mode.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm very happy with my HR44, which I've had for a couple of months now. No problems. I also have a THR22.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 I called Direct tv their sending me a New Genie Direct tv said did not know weather it send a 34 or 44 what do you think ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Pot luck. You could get either.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 you said
The only difference is the HR44 is a little smaller and faster. They work the same. one is not better ?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

In normal operation, they're pretty much the same. The HR44 is indeed faster. If you had the choice, the HR44 would be preferable, but if you order from DirecTV you don't get to choose - you get whatever is on the truck.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I called Direct tv their sending me a New Genie Direct tv said did not know weather it send a 34 or 44 which one will I get ?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> I called Direct tv their sending me a New Genie Direct tv said did not know weather it send a 34 or 44 which one will I get ?


Whatever shows up.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Strictly my opinion and plenty may disagree but the HR44 is the most advanced DVR, faster processor, power supply on the power cord,not inside the case like all other D* DVRs. It should now be easy to replace a power supply should it fail. 

Will it make any difference when you are watching a program, no. Only when using the menu system etc....


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Direct tv sent me the 34 should their be any issue is it reliable the 34 ?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Direct tv sent me the 34 my other 34 was not working before I install the NEW 34 Genie some questions the score guide dose it show all scores can not see where you work it is in tv apps dose caller id need a phone line ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Caller ID is the only feature that requires a phone line with no other option.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

the score guide dose it show all scores


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes it should.
Keep in mind the first 48 hours there is a lot of data downloading..guide data, channel logos etc... This might effect the speed and availability of a few items.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. 
Usually. 
You just have to do that yourself.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Direct tv sent me the 34 replace my 34 which was not working should their be any issues differ from the 44 is it reliable the 34 ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Both are reliable.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Direct tv sent me the 34 anyone have any issues ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone has issues, but not everyone has issues with an HR34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Everyone has issues, but not everyone has issues with an HR34.


+10000 !rolling


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dose anyone have issues with an HR34 or dose everyone like theirs ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> Dose anyone have issues with an HR34 or dose everyone like theirs ?


I have a HR34-700 that replaced a HR24-500. Do I have a issue with it? Yes, TV Apps comes and goes but I've had issues with TV Apps with previous receivers. Do I like my HR34-700? Yes. It's speed and Genie features make it the best HD DVR I've had.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

your HR34-700?. It's speed and Genie features make it the best HD DVR you had could I ask you some questions


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> your HR34-700?. It's speed and Genie features make it the best HD DVR you had could I ask you some questions


Yes


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Should I PM you my questions


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> Should I PM you my questions


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

MysteryMan did you get my second PM ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Please do not post about PMs in the general forums. 

A lot of people have told you that most of your questions can and should be answered by yourself, with the DVR in hand.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy sorry only wanted to know if

MysteryMan got my PM was not sure I am sending it correct did not want to bother any members


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I would suggest that questions about the HR34 be taken to http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/53-directv-hd-dvrreceiver-discussion/

And sportman13, you need to learn about forums - you posted the same question about half a dozen times in this thread alone. Once is enough.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

sbl I apologize I am not technical I have a new Genie 34dvrhd my other 34 it was not working Direct tv replaced it with the NEW 34 Genie could not get the 44 what ever Direct tv sent I got hope I want get the same issues is the 34 Genie a great reciver get back to me please


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Genie HR 34 is the Best DVR out there.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 thanks could I ask you more Genie HR 34 questions or do you want me to pm you not to bother any members here ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

ok


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 I am a disabled person not technical I also have FIOS Thread which would you please go to do you want me ask all questions by forum or PM ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I do not have FIOS


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 I am a disabled person not technical do you want me ask all Direct tv 34dvrhd Genie questions by forum or PM ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

either way is fine with me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

> MysteryMan did you get my second PM ? Yes I did. was outside doing yard work. I just sent you a reply.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 What is this do in the dvrhd34 Genie
Menu --> Settings & Help --> Settings --> Display --> Preferences --> "SCROLLING EFFECTS:OFF"


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 What is this do in the dvrhd34 Genie
> Menu --> Settings & Help --> Settings --> Display --> Preferences --> "SCROLLING EFFECTS:OFF"


It is when you are paging through the guide or your playlist. Scrolling is the effect of seeing the page move up or down vs an instant page down.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 SCROLLING EFFECTS:OFF" or on I heard it is for faster speed


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 SCROLLING EFFECTS:OFF" or on I heard it is for faster speed


Yes, some say that is true.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620


I am waiting for Direct tv to set up my Reciever
like I said I am a disabled person hope you will let me ask you questions on setting up my Reciever after it is installed get back to me please


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620
> I am waiting for Direct tv to set up my Reciever
> like I said I am a disabled person hope you will let me ask you questions on setting up my Reciever after it is installed get back to me please


Of course you can


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> Dose anyone have issues with an HR34 or dose everyone like theirs ?


I love mine. Its a much better machine then it was a year ago. It never needs rebooting it never freezes menu speed is not sluggish.
And I've yet to hear this so called fan noise. :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I have a HR34-700 that replaced a HR24-500. Do I have a issue with it? Yes, TV Apps comes and goes but I've had issues with TV Apps with previous receivers. Do I like my HR34-700? Yes. It's speed and Genie features make it the best HD DVR I've had.


I have the opposite issue with TV apps. My Hr34 always works and my new HR 24 barely does. It always says Unavailable 5


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Did anyone Else notice this topic is in the Directv TIVO forum?
Do Hr 34's and 44s have Tivo now? :shrug:


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

my old 34 it was not working Direct tv replaced it before I install the NEW 34 Genie I recorded on the old 34dvrhd in HD First run only all in hd 21 shows at hour and a half hour shows meter showed 89% free space on the meter when it gets to the end of the meter dose it mean no hard drive space left it is it eating space up if I record in hd without watching any episodes from Sept. to May will it fill up before May want it eat up space fast at this rate like it seems it is ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> my old 34 it was not working Direct tv replaced it before I install the NEW 34 Genie I recorded on the old 34dvrhd in HD First run only all in hd 21 shows at hour and a half hour shows meter showed 89% free space on the meter when it gets to the end of the meter dose it mean no hard drive space left it is it eating space up if I record in hd without watching any episodes from Sept. to May will it fill up before May want it eat up space fast at this rate like it seems it is ?


You've asked this MULTIPLE times and it's been answered MULTIPLE times.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Everyone sorry In the playlist with 21 shows it said 89% free space on the meter where is the meter to show the 200 hrs in hd you can record


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's no such "meter". You need simple arithmetic to estimate how much space is left. 

You really need to just play with/work with the unit and not speculate so much


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

What is in playlist free space on the meter ?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

89% free means you used 11% of the 1 TB hard drive. not really sure what you are asking?
Hr 34 and 44 both have a 200 hd 800 sd hours of recording capacity.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

damondlt
Where dose it show the 200 hd 800 sd hours of recording capacity ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> damondlt
> Where dose it show the 200 hd 800 sd hours of recording capacity ?


It doesn't and the math has been explained to you multiple times.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> damondlt
> Where dose it show the 200 hd 800 sd hours of recording capacity ?


On just about every spec sheet about the HR 34 and 44.

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/HR34-700%20First%20Look.pdf

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=hr34&d=directv-genie-hr34-rvu-server-for-whole-home-hd-dvr-receiver-(hr34)&more=yes

http://gdgt.com/directv/genie/specs/

specs

Type High def DVR
HD recording capacity 200 hours
SD recording capacity 800 hours
Video outputs Component (1 outputs), HDMI...
Service type Satellite
Dimensions 3.25 x 15.75 x 11.85 in
I believe it was released January 2012, 
someone might want to fix that on the Gdgt website.. LOL!


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

damondlt
Where dose it show the 200 hd 800 sd hours of recording capacity ?

You won't see a meter showing you have "X" amount of HD space available or "X" amount of SD space because people don't typically record just HD or just SD programs. So the % is just what is says the % of the hard drive available. It would only confuse people to have a meter that says " you can record 200hrs more of HD or 800 hrs more of SD". HD recordings use a lot more space on the hard drive compared to SD and the exact amount someone gets out of the system varies based on what they record...


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I apologize I am not technical I have a new 34 Direct tv replaced today questions the guy set up DEFAULT FIRST run ONLY all episodes keep til what I do not get is First run only Example my local news is on at 11 pm new and repeat at 1 30 should it not repeat the 1 30 it dose and shows like ESPN first take and sports nation do to is their away to tell shows in first run only which should not repeat in first run only ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep a maximum of five.

Don't worry. Just watch and learn.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Setting up my replacement dvrhd34 will tell you my set up


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sportman13 said:


> I apologize I am not technical I have a new 34 Direct tv replaced today questions the guy set up DEFAULT FIRST run ONLY all episodes keep til what I do not get is First run only Example my local news is on at 11 pm new and repeat at 1 30 should it not repeat the 1 30 it dose and shows like ESPN first take and sports nation do to is their away to tell shows in first run only which should not repeat in first run only ?


Your late news shows all episodes as new in the guide, even when the latter one is a repeat. Thats just the way it is with some shows. Most regular series like Castle, etc, will NOT have this issue.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

inkahauts thanks I started a remote thread which one works on the dvrhd34 Genie

*DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* - or *DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71*


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The RC71 will not work with the HR34 - it says that on the page you linked to.



> RF only compatible with HR44, C41, and C41W.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To be certain, it won't work in RF with other units, but IR should be all right.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sbl said:


> The RC71 will not work with the HR34 - it says that on the page you linked to.


It does in IR mode!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Both of theses do work *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* - or *DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71* with the DVRhD 34 Genie your saying ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Get the RC65 remote if you don't have one already.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the RC65 theses *DIRECTV TiVo Remote for THR22 or HR2X DVRs* - or *DIRECTV Universal Remote* *RC71* are replacement remotes will work with the DVRhD 34 Genie your saying ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm saying forget the other remotes and use the RC65.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the RC65 do not like the buttons


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's too bad; the buttons on the RC71 are smaller.

Get an iPad then.


----------

